
The Experts Were Wrong About the Best Places for Better and Cheaper Health Care - Anechoic
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/15/upshot/the-best-places-for-better-cheaper-health-care-arent-what-experts-thought.html
======
Anechoic
I've submitted this article not because of the specific content (although it
will be of interest to many) but because of the article text and data that are
modified based on the reader location.

For example, in the subhead, I see "These maps look nothing alike. Their big
differences are forcing health experts to rethink what they know about health
costs in _Springfield, Mass_ and across the country."

------
dudul
Each time I read an article about health care in the US I can't refrain to
facepalm myself.

The graph showing the price of a same operation across several hospitals is
just too much for my sanity.

